# New To Forum: Pics of my A6...



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

Im new to the forums, here is some recent pics of my 2001 2.8Q...I know, it will be lowered in spring...


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: New To Forum: Pics of my A6... (olanoracing)*

Looking very good, and the black roof is a nice touch. Where did you get your RS6 bumper? LLTEK or Dietrich or somewhere else? Did you pay a lot for it? Have you decided what suspension you'll get?


----------



## VEEDUBJETTA (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: New To Forum: Pics of my A6... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

Looks good...I should have bought it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

HA HA!!!! just like mine!!! check out my sig


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*

I noticed that also, but didn't want to make any accusations...


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: New To Forum: Pics of my A6... (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I did get my bumper from LLTEK and it came out to 1500 US dollars
and I 'm thinking on gettin lowering springs in a couple of months with a 1.9 in drop in the front and a 1.5 drop in the rear. Let me know if you have any suggestions!
Also I would like to see some pictures of your car as well.
Later


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: New To Forum: Pics of my A6... (olanoracing)*

COILOVERS!!! If price is not an issue, go for the Bilstein PSS9 coilovers & H-Sport swaybars. Otherwise, H&R coilovers are also a good set up.
...and put the grills back into your front bumper!


_Modified by B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! at 10:57 PM 10-23-2006_


----------



## speedesign (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: New To Forum: Pics of my A6... (olanoracing)*

what percent is your tint? that looks fantastic


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: New To Forum: Pics of my A6... (speedesign)*

it looks good, but would be better without the tint i think.and i was actually thinkng about the black roof, its good to see a pic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Where did you get your rear trunk spoiler? I want one for my 4.2 Is it a RS6 replica or something else. Let me know. Thanks


----------

